#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм и наука >  > > >  >  >  Буддизм и наука: наблюдение за процессом

## Юрий К.

Ради  интереса наблюдаю за процессом.

Основные источники информации: рассылки Mind and Life Institute
http://www.mindandlife.org

Mind and Life Research Network – буддийский форум при Mind and Life Institute
https://lists.wisc.edu/read/login/?g...discussionlist

Metanexus Institute
http://www.metanexus.org

Анонс очередной летней сессии Mind and Life Institute

Applications will be taken beginning January 15, 2007 for the 2007 Mind and Life Summer Research Institute (MLSRI) to be held at the Garrison Institute (www.garrisoninstitute.org) in Garrison, New York, from Sunday, June 3, through Saturday, June 9, 2007.


The purpose of the Mind and Life Summer Research Institute is to advance collaborative research among behavioral scientists, neuroscientists, and biomedical researchers based on a process of inquiry, dialogue, and in some cases, collaboration, with Buddhist contemplative practitioners and scholars and those in other contemplative traditions.

*Долгосрочная цель состоит в том, чтобы создать новое поколение* behavioral scientists, cognitive/affective neuroscientists, clinicians, and contemplative scholar/practitioners interested in exploring the potential influences of meditation and other contemplative practices on mind, behavior, brain function, and health. This includes examining the potential role of contemplative methods for characterizing human experience and consciousness from a neuroscience perspective.

The Faculty will consist of scientists and clinicians, as well as Buddhist and other contemplative practitioner/scholars. The meeting will be restricted to 125 participants, as innovative and interdisciplinary scientific conversations and potential collaborations and new projects are more likely to develop successfully with a limited number of committed participants.

The overriding theme of the meeting will be to foster a meaningful
dialogue between modern science and psychology on the one hand, and the domain of contemplative practice on the other. These two epistemologies constitute different ways of investigating and understanding the mind.
...
The MLSRI is intended to be a novel kind of experience, unlike other conferences that you may have attended. The MLSRI takes place in a quasi-retreat environment that is intended to promote exploration and understanding of contemplative practices both on the intellectual level (through presentations and dialogues) and the experiential level (through formal meditation practice and periods of introspection and silence).
...
For a more detailed overview of the MLSRI please go to
http://www.mindandlife.org/sri07.ml....institute.html

The application process is online only. No paper applications, either mailed or faxed, will be accepted. To apply now, please go to:
http://www.mindandlife.org/sri07.app...n.process.html

Applications close at 7:00 PM EST on Wednesday, February 28, 2007. Interested applicants are advised to apply early. Applications submitted after February 28th will not be accepted.

Please forward this message to anyone who might be interested.

Best regards,

Mary Ann McCarty

----------

Турецкий (04.11.2009)

----------


## Юрий К.

Metanexus Institute сообщает об одном из событий диалога науки и буддизма, происходящих в рамках его международного проекта Local Societies Initiative:
http://www.metanexus.net/metanexus_online/lsi.asp

Meditation, academic lectures and an empowerment ceremony are all part of the events planned for the "Buddha Amitabha and Mindfulness of Death in the Tibetan Tradition," conference hosted by The Thousand Stars Buddhism and
Science Group, a local society in Bangkok, Thailand. The conference will be held 27-28 January 2007.

For more information, visit
http://www.metanexus.net/metanexus_o...e2.asp?id=9747

or contact Areeratana Sirikoon at areeratana@cpbequity.co.th.

----------


## Юрий К.

Докторант из Йельского университета ищет испытуемых для исследований по теме медитация и когнитивные способности: внимание, креативность, принятие решений.
https://lists.wisc.edu/read/messages?id=1619351

----------


## Юрий К.

Статьи Sharon Begley в Times (29.01.07) и Wall Street Journal (19.01.07) о новой книге,  опубликованной Mind and Life Institute "Train Your Mind, Change Your Brain". 
http://www.mindandlife.org/pubtrn.html
http://www.amazon.com/Train-Your-Min...e=UTF8&s=books.

В этой книге представлены труды конференции по нейропластичности «The Neuronal Substrates of Learning and Transformation», Dharamsala, India in 2004 г. Журналистка, принимавшая участие в этой конференции и встречавшаяся  на ней с ЕСДЛ, описывает в своих статьях результаты исследований в области нейропластичности, ведущихся под эгидой MLI. 

В заключение статьи в Times она пишет: «"The discovery of neuroplasticity, in particular the power of the mind to change the brain, is still too new for
scientists, let alone the rest of us, to grasp its full meaning. But even as it offers new therapies for illnesses of the mind, it promises something
more fundamental: a new understanding of what it means to be human."
http://www.time.com/time/magazine/ar...0438-4,00.html

Статью "How Thinking Can Change the Brain" в Wall Street Journal она начинает с вопроса, который задал ЕСДЛ американскому нейрохирургу 10 лет назад: может ли ум изменить мозг? Нейрохирируг полагал, что нет.
http://online.wsj.com/public/search/...Brain&x=13&y=9.

В исследованиях, которые представлены в книге и о которых  рассказывает S. Begley, изменения мозга, происходящие в результате регулярной медитации, помещены в общую перспективу исследований по нейропластичности: изменения структуры мозга при регулярной тренировке, причем не только в детстве, но и в зрелом возрасте. Эти изменения не надо путать с давно известным перераспределением связей между нейронами в процессе обучения.

Например, Alvaro Pascual-Leone из Harvard Medical School проводил исследование с группой людей, которые 5 дней подряд по 2 часа в день всеми пятью пальцами «играли» на фортепьяно так свободно, как только могли, придерживаясь только метронома. После каждой сессии они отдыхали и затем каждый день с их мозга снимались определенные характеристики. В результате оказалось, что после 5 дней тренировки  зоны мозга, отвечающие за движение пальцев, выглядели как «одуванчики на пригородном газоне».

Этот результат полностью согласовывается с полученными ранее другими группами исследователей. Alvaro Pascual-Leone пошел дальше и предложил группе испытуемых просто представлять себе, как они играют на фортепьяно. Сравнение показателей мозга у этих двух групп испытуемых привело к революционному выводу: сама мысль способна изменять физическую структуру и функции нашего серого вещества.

"Mental practice resulted in a similar reorganization" of the brain, написал позже Pascual-Leone/

Дальнейшее развитие событий и результаты исследований по нейропластичности и медитации описаны в книге и статье S. Begley
http://www.time.com/time/magazine/ar...580438,00.html

----------

Турецкий (04.11.2009)

----------


## Ассаджи

Наука раскрывает секреты психики:




> Наука делит для нас Вселенную на два элемента: материю и силу, сочетанием которых создаются различные явления и которые обе вечны и подчиняются вечному и неизменному закону. Теории, выдвигаемые людьми науки, вывели их на самый крайний рубеж физической Вселенной. За ними — не только тысяча блестящих побед, благодаря которым у природы вырвана часть ее секретов, но и многие тысячи поражений, которыми измеряются ее глубокие тайны. Ученые доказали, что мысль материальна, ибо она представляет собою выделение серого вещества мозга, а современный немецкий экспериментатор, профессор д-р Йегер, заявляет, что доказал, будто человеческая душа есть «летучий ароматический элемент, растворимый в глицерине». Он дает ей название «психоген», и его эксперименты демонстрируют, что она присутствует не только в организме в целом, но и в каждой отдельной клетке, в яйцеклетке и даже в мельчайших элементах протоплазмы. Едва ли необходимо упоминать в такой образованной аудитории, как ваша, что эти интереснейшие опыты д-ра Йегера находят подтверждение во множестве фактов как физиологических, так и психологических, которые издавна замечались всеми народами; по всему миру факты эти вплетены в народные пословицы и легенды, фольклорные сказания, мифы, богословские теории.


http://www.theosophy.ru/lib/olcbudda.htm

----------

Аминадав (16.10.2011)

----------


## Юрий К.

Линда Карлсон, которая упоминается в этом письме-обращении, некоторое время назад искала через MLRN-discussionlist сотрудника для исследований техники внимательности в клинической практике, в том числе и с целью * облегчения страданий* больных раком с метастазами в костях.

MLRN Discussion List, 24.01.07.

Dear Colleague,
As a trusted and valued member of the community of those engaged in mindfulness-based research and practice, we would like to request a few minutes of your time. The individuals named below (and others) have begun an exploration and discussion of the possibility of forming a society for professionals engaged in the development, practice, application and research of mindfulness-based interventions. We have frequently observed (in ourselves and in our colleagues) a strong desire for a professional community that could both support and further our work in a variety of fulfilling and important ways.  

As part of this exploration, we have put together a very brief online interest survey that we would respectfully ask you to complete. It will take less than five minutes, but your contribution would be invaluable to us in determining how to proceed with this effort.

Additionally, we ask that if you are aware of others engaged in similar work, that you forward this email and link to them, so that we can get their input as well. 
It is our intention to present the results of this survey at the upcoming Fifth Annual International Conference on Integrating Mindfulness-Based Approaches and Interventions into Medicine, Health Care and the Larger Society in Worcester MA, and to continue this dialogue in that venue.

If you are willing to assist us in this effort, simply click on the following link: http://www.surveymonkey.com/s.asp?u=143182007298 

If you have specific comments or questions about this endeavour please contact Steve Hickman (shickman@ucsd.edu) or Linda Carlson (l.carlson@ucalgary.ca).  We thank you in advance for your attention to this matter.

Sincerely,
Steven D. Hickman, PsyD
Director, UCSD Center for Mindfulness
Assistant Clinical Professor
UCSD Department of Psychiatry
Neuropsychiatry and Behavioral Medicine

Saki F. Santorelli, EdD, MA
Executive Director, Center for Mindfulness
Director, Stress Reduction Clinic
Associate Professor of Medicine
University of Massachusetts Medical School 

Linda E. Carlson, PhD, RPsych
Associate Professor, Division of Psychosocial Oncology,
Department of Oncology, Faculty of Medicine
Adjunct Associate Professor, Department of Psychology
University of Calgary 

David Monsour, MD, DABA
Attending Anesthesiologist,
SUNY Upstate Medical University
Specialty Surgery Ctr. Of CNY
MBSR Instructor, Syracuse University

Mick Krasner, MD, FACP
Assistant Professor of Clinical Medicine
Department of Medicine
University of Rochester School of Medicine and Dentistry 

Michael Speca PsyD, RPsych
Adjunct Assistant Professor
Department of Oncology, Faculty of Medicine
University of Calgary

----------


## Юрий К.

MLRN discussionlist

Медитация и эпилепсия.
https://lists.wisc.edu/read/messages?id=1627207#1627207

Основоположник диалога науки и буддизма, Mind and Life Institute выдающийся ученый и буддист Франциско Варела в конце жизни занимался проблемой эпилепсии
https://lists.wisc.edu/read/messages?id=1627523#1627523
https://lists.wisc.edu/read/messages?id=1628004#1628004

----------


## Юрий К.

MLRN Discussion List

Буддийские сострадание и эмпатия – это, по-видимому, не столько проективные процессы, сколько следствие естественного расширения «я»-концепции, включающей в себя конкретного другого. В этой связи методы социальной психологии, особенно тест неявной установки (attitude) могут быть интересны для изучения буддийских концепций «я», самоидентификации, жесткости – проницаемости границ «я» и включения других людей в свою идентичность.
https://lists.wisc.edu/read/messages?id=1628901#1628901

Для выяснения этого вопроса могут быть полезны исследования социальных психологов:
https://lists.wisc.edu/read/messages?id=1628915#1628915

В феврале 2007 г. выйдет книга детского психиатра "The Mindful Brain:  Reflection and Attunement in the Cultivation of Well-Being"
https://lists.wisc.edu/read/messages?id=1630948#1630948

который полагает, что она может быть полезна в рассматриваемом вопросе.

----------


## Юрий К.

> https://lists.wisc.edu/read/messages?id=1628901#1628901
> https://lists.wisc.edu/read/messages?id=1628915#1628915
> https://lists.wisc.edu/read/messages?id=1630948#1630948


Как выяснилось, такие ссылки не доступны для незарегистрированных пользователей форума. Для того, чтобы зарегистрироваться, надо открыть ссылку, кликнуть на закладку "all forums" и в списке форумов найти " discussionlist", правая крайняя колонка - 'subscribe". После регистрации вы сможете получать все сообщения форума и автоматически получите к нему доступ.

----------


## Юрий К.

Интересно, что в сиднейском онкоцентре
http://www.sydneycancer.com.au/Artic...spx?PageID=264

с августа 2006 г. по март 2007 г. проводится исследование эффективности техники внимательности (Mindfulness Based Cognitive Therapy) в улучшении состояния людей с раковым диагнозом (increased ability to cope and a reduction in distress). Исследование финансируется NSW Cancer Institute, оно является частью докторской диссертации ведущей курса, которая имеет master degree в клинической психологии, в 1997 г. прошла первый курс обучения випассане (школа Гоенки), с тех пор регулярно посещает 3 и 10 дневные ретриты, провела более 10 mindfulness-based курсов с пациентами по mental health и наркотической зависимости и т.д.

В октябре 2006 г. было набрано несколько групп для прохождения курса обучения, состоящего из 8 еженедельных занятий по 2 часа. Исследовательская компонента включает оценку состояния до начала курса, через 10 недель и через 3 месяца после его окончания. Участие в нем бесплатное. После окончания курса планируется проведение ежемесячных сессий для продолжения практики, но не исследования.

----------


## Юрий К.

Второе сообщение врачей по поводу организации профессионального сообщества по применению техники внимательности в медицине (первое см. выше).

MLRN discussionlist 14.02.07




> Dear Colleague,
> 
> Thank you so much to the 565 of you who have already responded to our survey regarding the formation of a society for professionals engaged in the development, practice, application and research of mindfulness-based interventions! The response has been astounding and reinforces our notion of broad interest in some such entity. Especially interesting has been the large international response.
> 
> For those who haven’t replied yet, it’s still not too late to express your views! You can access the survey until the end of the month by clicking on the following link: http://www.surveymonkey.com/s.asp?u=143182007298
> 
> It is our intention to informally present the results of this survey at the upcoming Fifth Annual International Conference on Integrating Mindfulness-Based Approaches and Interventions into Medicine, Health Care and the Larger Society in Worcester, MA (March 31-April 2) and to continue this dialogue in that venue.
> 
> If you have specific comments or questions please contact Steve Hickman (shickman@ucsd.edu) or Linda Carlson (l.carlson@ucalgary.ca). We thank you in advance for your valuable input.
> ...

----------


## Юрий К.

Источник информации: рассылка Mind and Life Institute.

Институт предлагает приобрести DVD  с записями наиболее интерeсных эпизодов конферении Science and Clinical Applications of Meditation conference-2005

The Mind and Life Institute is now offering a single video DVD containing "highlights" of the two and one-half day Investigating the Mind 2005: Science and Clinical Applications of Meditation conference proceedings.

This "best of the conference" DVD contains edited excerpts from all sessions which were videotaped in their entirety using 3 state-of-the-art digital cameras switched live as the event was happening.

The "Highlights from the Science and Clinical Applications of Meditation" DVD covers such topics as:  
* Meditation-Based Clinical Interventions: Science, Practice, and Implementation
* Possible Biological Substrates of Meditation
* Clinical Research I: Meditation and Mental Health
* Clinical Research II: Meditation and Physical Health
* Integration and Final Reflections

You can experience the highlights of this historic conference by purchasing the DVD for $24.95*.

To order just click on
http://www.mindandlife.org/media.itm05.highlights.html

* Canadian and International prices slightly higher.

----------


## Юрий К.

Современная исчерпывающая библиография исследований 
техники внимательности (рекомендовано бывшим модератором MLRN)

http://www.noetic.org/research/medbiblio/index.htm

А также

http://mahavat.blogspot.com.

----------


## Юрий К.

Источник информации: рассылка Metanexus Insitiute

Интересная форма привлечения внимания публики к теме «наука и религии». Основатель и директор Metanexus Institute (только в проекте Local Societies Initiatives участвуют свыше 200 сообществ из более 30 стран мира)
http://www.metanexus.org/

Dr. William Grassie и его коллеги проводят дискуссию «Наука и религия в 21 веке» в связи с показом пьесы Бертольда Брехта «Жизнь Галилея» в The Wilma Theater  (Philadelphia, 11апреля – 13 мая 2007 г.). Для зрителей – бесплатно, для остальных – 10$.

Dr. William Grassie, founder and recent former director of Metanexus Institute, will participate in a panel discussion titled, "Science and Religion in the 21st Century," on Monday, May 7 at 7 PM at the Wilma Theater, Philadelphia, PA.  This discussion is being presented in conjunction with the theater's production of Bertolt Brecht's, The Life of Galileo.  Other panelists for this evening include Dr. Edward Davis, Dr. Owen Gingerich, Dr. Marc Hauser and moderator John Timpane of the Philadelphia Inquirer.  Admission is $10 or free to all The Life of Galileo ticket-holders.  

For more information
http://www.metanexus.net/metanexus_o...e2.asp?id=9822

 or visit 
http://www.wilmatheater.org.

----------


## Юрий К.

*Mind and Life Institute объявляет о проведении очередной встречи ЕСДЛ с учеными
Mind and Life XIV: The Universe in a Single Atom* 

Удивляет, что первое объявление о встрече дано за 4 дня до ее начала. Формат встречи: не международная конференция, а private meeting. 

The Mind and Life Institute (MLI) proudly announces its upcoming 14th dialogue, "The  Universe in a Single Atom." This private meeting between world-renowned scientists and His Holiness the Dalai Lama and other Buddhist scholar-practitioners will be held in Dharamsala, India, April 9-13, 2007. 

Based on the Dalai Lama's latest book, The Universe in a Single Atom: The Convergence of Science and Spirituality, the 14th dialogue highlights the issues he feels are most important as science and spirituality converge.

In his book, the Dalai Lama discusses his vision of science and faith working hand-in-hand to alleviate human suffering. Drawing on a lifetime of scientific study and religious practice, he explores many of the great debates and makes astonishing connections between seemingly disparate topics.

While he sees science and faith as "complementary but different investigative approaches with the same goal of seeking the truth," the two have often been at the root of human conflict. In The Universe in a Single Atom, the Dalai Lama challenges us to see that the benefits of opening our hearts and minds to the connections between science and faith are far
preferable to perpetuating the divisive rhetoric that often surrounds them. He believes that such enlightenment is the key to achieving peace within
ourselves and the world. 

During the five-day meeting, dialogue participants will rigorously engage and address the fundamental, philosophical, and ethical issues that face both scientists and contemplatives today.

Meeting participants include:

* Tenzin Gyatso, His Holiness, the XIV Dalai Lama
* Richard J. Davidson, Ph.D., Vilas Research Professor and William James Professor of    Psychology and Psychiatry, University of Wisconsin-Madison 
* John Dunne, Ph.D., Assistant Professor, Department of Religion, Emory University.   Co-Director of the Encyclopedia of Contemplative Practices and the Emory Collaborative for Contemplative Studies
* Paul Ekman, Ph.D., Professor of Psychology Emeritus in the Department of Psychiatry at the University of California at San Francisco; Consultant 
* R. Adam Engle, J.D., M.B.A., CEO and Chairman of the Mind and Life Institute, and General Coordinator of the Mind and Life conferences
* Martha Farah, Ph.D., Walter H. Annenberg Professor in the Natural Sciences, Director of the Center for Cognitive Neuroscience, University of Pennsylvania 
* George Greenstein, Ph.D., Sidney Dillon Professor of Astronomy, Amherst College
* Matthieu Ricard, Ph.D., Author and Buddhist monk at Shechen Monastery in Kathmandu and French interpreter since 1989 for His Holiness the Dalai Lama 
* Bennett M. Shapiro, M.D., Executive Vice President (ret.) Merck Research Laboratories
* Wolf Singer, M.D., Ph.D., Director at the Max Planck Institute for Brain Research in Frankfurt and Founding Director of the Frankfurt Institute for Advanced Studies (FIAS)
* Evan Thompson, Ph.D., Professor of Philosophy, York University, Toronto 
* Anton Zeilinger, Ph.D., Professor at the Physics Department of Vienna University and at the Institute of Quantum Optics and Quantum Information of the Austrian Academy of Sciences
* Arthur Zajonc, Ph.D., Andrew Mellon Professor of Physics and Interdisciplinary Studies, Amherst College

Interpreters:

* Geshe Thupten Jinpa, Ph.D., President and chief editor for The Classics of Tibet Series produced by the Institute of Tibetan Classics in Montreal; Adjunct Faculty of Religious Studies, McGill University, Montreal
* Geshe Dorje Damdul, English interpreter for His Holiness the Dalai Lama, Dharamsala, India

This meeting will be made available by webcast at
http://www.dalailama.com/page.128.htm

For more information on the Mind and Life XIV Dialogue and to download a PDF of the brochure, please go http://www.mindandlife.org/conf07.html

The Mind and Life Dialogues started in 1987 as an experiment to determine whether a scientific exchange could occur between modern science and Buddhism. MLI has now sponsored 14 dialogues over the last 20 years. In that time MLI has become a recognized world leader in the emerging scientific investigation of the effects of contemplative practices on the brain, behavior, and the translation of this data into effective tools to benefit all people everywhere. 

Past dialogues have prompted books and DVD sets to share the extraordinary events with wider audiences. For a complete list and more information on these books and DVD sets, please go to www.mindandlife.org. 

To purchase a copy of the Dalai Lama's book, The Universe in a Single Atom, please go to your local bookstore or www.amazon.com.

----------


## Юрий К.

MLRN-discussionlist.

Линда Карлсон рекомендует:

We are pleased to announce that today, AHRQ released the evidence report
" Meditation Practices for Health: State of the Research." 

You can find the report on AHRQ's Web site using the following links:

Topic Page/Abstract: http://www.ahrq.gov/clinic/tp/medittp.htm

Report in PDF:
http://www.ahrq.gov/downloads/pub/ev...tion/medit.pdf

Linda E. Carlson, PhD, RPsych 
Associate Professor, Division of Psychosocial Oncology, 
Department of Oncology, Faculty of Medicine 
Adjunct Associate Professor, Department of Psychology 
University of Calgary

----------


## Юрий К.

Источник информации MLRN.

20-22 октября 2007 г. в Emory University (Atlanta, USA) пройдет конференция-встреча ЕСДЛ с представителями других религий, его публичные выступления, инагурация в профессорское звание Emory University. Эти мероприятия проходят в рамках Emory-Tibet Science Initiative, которая призвана дать тибетским манахам и монахиням научное образование.  

ЕСДЛ об этой инициативе.

_“I deeply appreciate that Emory University has made a commitment to collaborate with the Library of Tibetan Works and Archives to develop and implement a comprehensive and sustainable science education program. I have long believed in and advocated a dialogue and cross-fertilization between science and spirituality, as both are essential for enriching human life and alleviating suffering on both individual and global levels. The Emory-Tibet Science Initiative has a unique opportunity to fulfill this need, and thus make a contribution not only to the Emory and Tibetan communities, but to the world at large, by expanding the horizons of human knowledge and wisdom.”_
http://www.college.emory.edu/tibetscience/

Emory University is greatly honored to welcome His Holiness the Dalai Lama for a three-day visit to the university from October 20-22, 2007. His Holiness has accepted Emory's offer of a Presidential Distinguished Professorship, and his visit to the university will include his installment in this position and his inaugural lecture. His Holiness's visit will also include his full participation in a one-day conference on science and spirituality co-hosted by the Mind & Life Institute with leading scientists and contemplatives from the university and across the country on Saturday, October 20, and an interfaith summit on religion as a source of conflict and a resource for peace-building on Sunday, October 21.
http://dalailama.emory.edu/

*Sunday, October 21, 2007*

*Teaching to the Buddhist Community of Atlanta*

A special teaching for the Buddhist community of Atlanta by His Holiness the Dalai Lama. The title of the teaching has not yet been determined.

7:00 a.m.  Doors open 9:30 a.m.  Event begins 11:00 a.m.  Event concludes

*First Emory Summit on Religion, Conflict, and Peacebuilding*

12:30 p.m.  Doors open 2:00 p.m.  Event begins 4:00 p.m.  Event concludes

Can the religions of the world work together to reduce violent conflict and build peaceful, pluralistic societies? This question is more challenging than ever, as we witness an escalation of global violence invoking religion. To address this challenge, Emory is holding its first in a series of summits on Religion, Conflict, and Peacebuilding.

At this first summit, we feature one religious leader—His Holiness the Dalai Lama—in conversation with religious leaders from Hindu, Christian, Jewish, and Muslim communities, including Rabbi David Rosen, Sister Joan Chittister, Professor Rajmohan Gandhi, and Professor Abdullahi Ahmed An-Na'im. 

How are they making peace differently, and how are they developing new models from their own peacemaking experiences—whether it be in Khartoum, in Jerusalem, in London, or in Delhi? And how are people addressing this issue "on the ground" in cities, in neighborhoods? What are the best local peacemaking practices in places affected by religious violence? Can religion also be a source of community renewal and a force to promote the common good in such areas?

*Monday, October 22, 2007*

*Installation of His Holiness as Presidential Distinguished Professor and Inaugural Lecture: "Reality as Interdependence"*

8:00 a.m.  Doors open 9:30 a.m.  Event begins 11:30 a.m.  Event concludes

His Holiness the Dalai Lama will be installed as Presidential Distinguished Professor at Emory University in a vibrant ceremony including music, readings, and academic ceremonial traditions. Following the formal installation, His Holiness will deliver his inaugural lecture as Presidential Distinguished Professor entitled "Reality as Interdependence," based on Je Tsongkhapa's rten-'brel bstod-pa, "In Praise of Relativity."

*Educating the Heart and Mind: A Path to Universal Responsibility*

1:00 p.m.  Gates open 3:00 p.m.  Musical entertainment begins (artists to be announced)
4:45 p.m.  Main program begins 6:30 p.m.  Event ends 

Emory University presents an afternoon with His Holiness the Dalai Lama with special musical guests and activities. His Holiness will deliver a public talk suitable for the entire family entitled "Educating the Heart and Mind: A Path to Universal Responsibility."
http://dalailama.emory.edu/events/index.html#conference

----------


## Юрий К.

Раз в месяц в сиднейском онкоцентре проводятся группы поддержки для тех пациентов, которые прошли курс обучения технике внимательности (mindfulness - Kabat-Zinn, 1990) в этом центре:
http://www.sydneycancer.com.au/Artic...spx?PageID=277
http://www.sydneycancer.com.au/Artic...spx?PageID=268

Инициатором применения этой буддийской техники (примерно с 1979 г.) для облегчения состояния людей, страдающих различными заболеваниями, является J. Kabat-Zinn
http://www.umassmed.edu/behavmed/faculty/kabat-zinn.cfm

К настоящему времени это направление называется Mindfulness Based Stress Reduction. Базовый центр Center of Mindfulness in Medicine, Health Сare and Society (основан в 1995 г.) при University of Massachusetts Medical School
http://www.umassmed.edu/cfm/index.aspx

Проводятся ежегодные конференции
http://www.umassmed.edu/cfm/Interventions/index.aspx

Другие MBSR программы в 18 странах мира,  на которые ссылаются на этом сайте, не гарантируя при этом их качество (ссылки на сиднейский онкоцентр нет)
http://www.umassmed.edu/cfm/mbsr/index.cfm

----------


## Юрий К.

Объявление о предварительной регистрации на очередную конференцию Mind and Life XV – Investigating the Mind: “Mindfulness, Compassion, and the Treatment of Depression” , которую организуют Mind and Life institute and  Emory University.

Dear, 

At the end of July, general, or public, registration will open for the Mind and Life XV – Investigating the Mind: “Mindfulness, Compassion, and the Treatment of Depression” meeting co-sponsored by Mind and Life and  Emory University. The meeting will be held at Emory University in Atlanta on Saturday, October 20, 2007.  

(Please see http://www.dalailamaemory.org/ for more information about the meeting) 

Before the general registration opens, however, we want to give you an opportunity to register early. To register early please go to: http://dalailama.emory.edu/events/mlxvpresale.html 

When you get there, you will see General Admission Floor Seats for $160 and General Admission Bleacher Seats for $140. 

There are no Students Admission seats available during early registration. 

Continuing Medical Education (CME) Credits are available. (Please see the CME section  at http://dalailama.emory.edu/events/mlxvpresale.html  for more information.)  
As the goal of this meeting is have the audience consist largely of science, research, medical and clinical professionals, please feel free to pass this early registration email on to your colleagues also in these professions. 
Thank you for your interest in the work of the Mind and Life Institute, and we look forward to seeing you in Atlanta in October. 

The Mind and Life Institute

----------


## Юрий К.

В преддверии конференции Mind and Life XV “Mindfulness, Compassion, and the Treatment of Depression” (см. выше) пионеры применения техники внимательности в лечении депрессий Jon Kabat-Zinn (член совета Mind and Life Institute), Zindel Segal и John Teasdale опубликовали книгу “The Mindful Way through Depression: Freeing Yourself from Chronic Unhappiness” (Guilford Press, June 2007) и CD с 8-недельным курсом обучения (записал J. Kabat-Zinn) технике внимательности. Недавние исследования Всемирной Организации Здравоохранения показали, что депрессия является одной из главных причин нетрудоспособности североамериканцев в возрасте от 15 до 44 лет. Как показывают исследования, при использовании антидепрессантов негативные эмоции могут вернуться по окончании применения препаратов. Опыт тысяч людей, обученных технике внимательности, показывает, что благодаря ее регулярной практике вырабатываются привычки, снижающие риск депрессий.

Mindfulness-Based Cognitive Therapy (MBCT) -- a proven treatment developed by Kabat-Zinn, Segal, Teasdale, and Mark Williams -- has helped thousands of people accept, process, and overcome uncomfortable emotions. Now, after a decade of refining the practice through clinical research and hands-on workshops, the originators of this treatment are making it available as a book and CD-based self-help program. 

The Mindful Way through Depression begins by examining how our minds, bodies and emotions interact to compound and sustain unhappiness. "When bad things happen or we feel unwell—even if we just wake up on the wrong side of the bed—we tend to make matters worse by telling ourselves to 'snap out of it," explains Segal. "When we can't do it, we feel weak or worthless, and spiral deeper into the feelings we had hoped to escape." 

Compassionate self-awareness can prevent the slide into depression. "A mindful attitude provides the opportunity to slow things down and focus on what's real in the present moment, without judging or dragging in past regrets or worries about the future," Segal says. 
Reaching the point where that attitude becomes instinctual takes practice and guidance. To that end, Segal and his coauthors encourage readers to follow an eight-week program of daily meditations, as narrated by Kabat-Zinn on the accompanying CD. 

A recent study by the World Health Organization confirms the need for such a program. Clinical depression is the single leading cause of disability for North Americans between the ages of 15 and 44. In other words, during the prime of our lives, seemingly unshakable feelings of sadness, self-doubt, and other painful emotions rob us of health and wellbeing. While antidepressants and traditional therapy have done a lot to alleviate the suffering of many unhappy individuals, studies show that negative emotions often return once treatment-as-usual ends. Mindfulness training, on the other hand, can lead to habits that reduce the likelihood of depression for a lifetime. 

"We wrote this book and recorded the CD to share the positive effects of mindfulness with a wider audience than we can reach through workshops and seminars alone," explains Kabat-Zinn. 
"In fact, you don't even need to have a specific problem with depression to gain profoundly from the practices we describe in the book," he continues. "Mindfulness can lead to unexpected benefits for anyone willing to take the journey." 

*About the authors:* 
Jon Kabat-Zinn, PhD, is internationally known for his work as a bestselling author, scientist, and meditation teacher. He is Professor Emeritus of Medicine at the University of Massachusetts Medical School. 
Zindel Segal, PhD, is the Morgan Firestone Chair in Psychotherapy at the University of Toronto and Head of the Cognitive Behaviour Therapy Unit at the Centre for Addiction and Mental Health. 
John Teasdale, PhD, has held senior research appointments in the Department of Psychiatry, University of Oxford, and in the Cognition and Brain Sciences Unit, Cambridge, United Kingdom. 
Mark Williams, PhD, is Professor of Clinical Psychology and Wellcome Trust Principal Research Fellow at University of Oxford, United Kingdom. With Drs. Segal and Teasdale, he authored Mindfulness-Based Cognitive Therapy for Depression, a bestselling book for professionals. 

*What others have to say:* 
"Composed by a star-studded team of scientists and practitioners, this powerful book is the best self-help title to arrive since David Burns's seminal Feeling Good. Williams, Teasdale, and Segal previously collaborated on Mindfulness-Based Cognitive Therapy for Depression, a well-received text for mental health professionals. Add to the mix Jon Kabat-Zinn, a luminary in his own right, and the result is a useful lay reader's guide to incorporating mindfulness techniques in everyday life. Providing a realistic eight-week program, this wonderful guide and its accompanying CD offer invaluable practical strategies for banishing depression and regaining one's life. Highly recommended." -- Library Journal 

*To read an excerpt from the book*, go to www.guilford.com/excerpts/williams3.pdf. 
*To listen to the accompanying CD*, go to www.guilford.com/etc/mindfulness_intro.mp3  and  www.guilford.com/etc/mindfulness_breath.mp3. 
The Mindful Way through Depression is available at local bookstores and Amazon.com, http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_gw...Go.x=14&Go.y=7.

----------


## Сергей Хос

10 сентября в Москве, в зале заседаний Учёного совета Института философии РАН известные российские учёные обсудили с буддистами проблему сознания и реальности.

Доложить тему в целом попросили известного американского буддолога, имеющего и докторскую степень по физике,  Алана Волласа (B. Alan Wallace), Президента Института изуччения сознания в Санта-Барбаре (США). Алан назвал свой доклад "The Role of Consciousness in the Natural World: Buddhist and Scientific Views". 
Второй доклад, Михаила Борисовича Менского, назывался "Параллельные реальности в квантовом мире и квантовая концепция сознания".

В качестве ведущих экспертов по теме согласились выступить 
Е.П. Велихов - академик РАН, президент Российского Научного центра Курчатовский институт, 
А.А. Гуссейнов - академик РАН, директор Института философии РАН,
В. В. Иванов - академик РАН, директор Института мировой культуры МГУ, директор Русской антропологической школы РГГУ;
С. В. Медведев - член-корр. РАН, директор Института мозга человека им. Н.П. Бехтеревой РАН;
О. В. Руденко - академик РАН, зам. гл. ред-ра журнала «Успехи физических наук»);
 В. С. Стёпин - академик РАН, научный руководитель Института Философии РАН);
Тэло Ринпоче - верховный лама Калмыкии

Отчёт о конференции появится в ж-ле “Буддизм России” №43

----------

Echo (11.11.2010), Шагдар (31.10.2011), Юрий К. (11.11.2010)

----------


## Юрий К.

Хо! Вот это докладчики! Уоллес и Менский. С.В. Медведев вместе с Бехтеревой мальчиков и девочек Бронникова изучал... Интерееесно.

Центр восточных философий Института философии РАН совместно с Центральным калмыцким буддийским монастырем "Геден Шедуп Чойкорлинг" (Элиста), Центром тибетской культуры и информации (Москва) и журналом «Буддизм России» приняли Уоллса по высшему разряду.

----------


## Юрий К.

Вроде бы это его первый приезд в Россию. В расписании на 2011 г. России пока не видно.

----------


## Юрий К.

А. Уоллес - _про-социальный_ американский буддийский учитель, принимающий активнейшее участие в диалогах ЕСДЛ с учеными (переводчик почти на всех его встречах).  По теме «буддизм и физика» опубликовал 2 книги. 

Как отмечается на сайте «Мир Будды» анонсировавшем встречу  А. Уоллеса в ИФРАН, «некоторые современные интерпретации сознания носят революционный характер и при этом находят параллели в буддийских теориях», революционный, разумеется, для науки. Известно, что в рождении науки нового времени существенную роль сыграла ориентация на эксперимент и поэтому некоторые технические достижения имели критическое значение, одно из главных –  изобретение телескопа Галилеем. В революции сознания Уоллес сравнивает шаматху с телескопом. 

Оказывается, его ученики уже начали создавать Созерцательные Обсерватории  (ретритные центры, первый – в Мексике, форум CO открылся 10 октября 2010 г.) Эта деятельность проходит в рамках International Shamatha Project , который развивается Уоллесом на основе Shamatha Project (о его результатах см. выше в теме) и на который он получил благословение ЕСДЛ.  Как видно из переписки Уоллеса и ЕСДЛ , он сравнивает свой проект с самым амбициозным научным проектом генома человека. 




> *International Shamatha Project
> Endorsement by HH Dalai Lama*
> 
> 
> July 4, 2009
> 
> Dear Friends,
> 
> I'd like to share with you a correspondence I've had with His Holiness the Dalai Lama about a proposal I made to him called the "International Shamatha Project." I copy below my initial correspondence to him and his endorsement of this project, which I'm delighted to receive on this auspicious day, Independence Day.
> ...

----------

Алексей Е (26.11.2010), Сергей Хос (13.11.2010)

----------


## Юрий К.

Ноябрьская новость Shamatha Project о еще не опубликованной (в бумажном варианте) статье в Psychoneuroendocrinology по его результатам, один из соавторов - Elizabeth Blackburn, лауреат ноблевки по физиологии 2009 г. за открытие защитных механизмов хромосом от концевой недорепликации с помощью теломер и теломеразы 

Positive Well-Being to Higher Telomerase: Psychological Changes from Meditation Training Linked to Cellular Health




> Telomerase activity was about one-third higher in the white blood cells of participants who had completed the retreat than in a matched group of controls.
> 
> The retreat participants also showed increases in such beneficial psychological qualities as perceived control (over one's life and surroundings), mindfulness (being able to observe one's experience in a nonreactive manner) and purpose in life (viewing one's life as meaningful, worthwhile and aligned with long-term goals and values). In addition, they experienced decreased neuroticism, or negative emotionality.
> 
> Using statistical modeling techniques, the researchers concluded that high telomerase activity was due to the beneficial effects of meditation on perceived control and neuroticism, which in turn were due to changes in mindfulness and sense of purpose.
> 
> The Shamatha Project is the most comprehensive longitudinal study of intensive meditation yet undertaken.
> 
> The intensive meditation retreat took place at the Shambhala Mountain Center in Red Feather Lakes, Colo. The study included 30 participants each in the retreat and control groups. Participants received ongoing instruction in meditation techniques from Buddhist scholar, author and teacher B. Alan Wallace of the Santa Barbara Institute for Consciousness Studies. They attended group meditation sessions twice a day and engaged in individual practice for about six hours a day.
> ...

----------


## Юрий К.

*Справка*




> Предел или лимит Хейфлика (англ. Hayflick limit) — граница количества делений соматических клеток, названа в честь её открывателя Леонарда Хейфлика. В 1965 году Хейфлик наблюдал, как клетки человека, делящиеся в клеточной культуре, умирают приблизительно после 50 делений и проявляют признаки старения при приближении к этой границе.
> 
> Эта граница была найдена в культурах всех полностью дифференцированных клеток как человека, так и других многоклеточных организмов. Максимальное число делений различно в зависимости от типа клеток и еще сильнее различается в зависимости от организма. Для большинства человеческих клеток предел Хейфлика составляет 52 деления.
> 
> Граница Хейфлика связана с сокращением размера теломер, участков ДНК на концах хромосом. Если клетка не имеет активной теломеразы, как преимущественное большинство соматических клеток, при каждом делении клетки размер теломер сокращается, потому что ДНК-полимераза не способна реплицировать концы молекулы ДНК.
> ...


*Мое примечание*. Раковые клетки делятся неограниченно, у них нет предела Хейфлика . . Насколько я знаю, наиболее научно исследованными (в США) являются следующие две техники медитации - ТМ (последователи Махариши Махеш Йоги, мантраяна) и MBSR (техника внимательности, Кабат-Зинн со товарищи). Насколько я знаю, ТМ-щики не занимаются раком, в то время как для кабат-зинновцев успехи MBSR в онкологии - это один из козырей.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

И вывод какой--медитация приводит к продлению жизни?
Или, что замена клеток на раковый эрзац приведет к буссмертию?

----------


## Юрий К.

Во-первых, речь идет не о "медитации" как собирательном термине, обозначающем все практики таинственного индуистско-буддийского Востока в отличие от молитвы в основном христианского Запада, а только о вполне конкретных техниках. Во всех известных мне случаях имеются утверждения общего характера, обозначающие скорее очень предварительные рабочие гипотезы исследователей, чем окончательный однозначный результат.

 В данной статье - по механизму старения на клеточном уровне. В другом исследовании, например, что если обучить стариков (далеко за 70) ТМ и сравнить через пару лет с контрольной группой не медитирующих, то оказывается, что медитирующих в живых осталось больше. 

По поводу рака - это мое замечание, которое означает только то, что там написано. Я нигде не видел публикаций, что регулярная практика такой-то техники медитации является онкологическим фактром риска. Таких публикаций просто нет, я думаю.  :Smilie:  В то же время было бы интересно, имхо, популяционно сравнить частоту смертности от рака, заболеваемости различными видами рака, скажем, среди тибетских лам со среднепопуляционными показателями.  :Smilie:

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> В то же время было интересно, имхо, популяционно сравнить частоту смертности от рака, скажем, среди тибетских лам со среднепопуляционными показателями.


Безусловно. Но ламы ведут сидячий образ жизни, что может нивелировать пользу от медитации.  :Wink:

----------


## Юрий К.

> Безусловно. Но ламы ведут сидячий образ жизни, что может нивелировать пользу от медитации.


Подозреваю, что надо начинать с того, что у них другая философия здоровья. Не как у западных мирян.  :Smilie:  И результатами их философии (здоровья в том числе) и сидячего образа жизни иногда бывает тукдам и радужное тело.  :Smilie: 

По поводу рака сейчас вспомнил о том, что Тулку Ургьен РИнпоче в своих воспоминаниях очень сокрушался по поводу того, что из-за китайского вторжения в Тибет были прерваны все линии передачи тибетских медиков и поэтому многие методы лечения рака были утеряны. А сам он, как, наверное, все или многие тибетские ламы в курсе своего обучения проходил и тибетскую медицину (в каком-то объеме). Так что они с раком боролись. :Smilie:

----------


## Юрий К.

Сайт International Shamatha Project




> *The International Shamatha Project (ISP)* is an international Buddhist research project modeled after the Human Genome Project, which was one of the most ambitious and successful scientific projects in recent history. It entailed the collaboration of many scientific laboratories throughout the world to map the human genome. Throughout the years that this project was conducted, researchers around the world shared their finding so that the project could be completed most effectively for the benefit of all of humanity... Read more..


Проект «Геном человека»" начался в 1990 г., полный геном был описан в 2003 году, однако и сейчас дополнительный анализ некоторых участков ещё не закончен.

----------


## Юрий К.

Среди партнетров ISP значится Australian Institute for Consciousness Studies, А. Уоллес (1950-...) в совете его директоров (а также роши Халифакс). 

Австралийский институт развивает сеть созерцательных обсерваторий.

Tasmanian Contemplative Observatory Project

Мне понравился флаг этого проекта («no question, no doubt»)




> If the contemplative traditions are to make a lasting contribution to Western culture they must engage the predominate paradigm of its time. This is science. No question; no doubt. To this end, AICS would like to build a retreat center in Tasmania in which long-term retreatants can probe the inner world of the mind without the worry of visa’s, food or noise. With support to develop and refine exceptional attentional skills, these contemplatives will then become front line participants in research projects world-wide.


Еще один партнер скорее в плане практики, чем ее исследований на уровне нобелевских лауреатов - Phuket International Academy (о. Пхукет, Таиланд), состоящая из 3-х подразделений,  в подразделении «Mind Centre» рассказывают о Shamatha Project Уоллеса и теломеразе Хотя из сайта этой академии спорта не видно, кто ее основал, но Уоллес - Mind Center chairman

Согласно еще одному партнеру ISP, мексиканской СО создаваемой учениками Уоллеса, движение его учеников ожидается от академии в Пхукете, 2-хмесячный ежегодный ретрит, на более длительные ретриты в Мексике.

Общее описание проекта ISP (About Us) состоит из двух частей. Первая –  благословение ЕСДЛ (см выше), вторая – финансовая поддержка участников проекта, полностью посвящающих себя практике шаматхи (около 20%  участников Shamatha Project и более 60% - после первого 2-месячного ретрита Уоллеса в Пхукете). См. подробнее Support-A-Yogi Program

----------


## Юрий К.

В программной для ISP статье 

Within You
Without You

_Like a telescope launched into orbit beyond the distortions of the earth’s atmosphere, shamatha meditation provides a platform for exploring the deep space of the mind._


Уоллес, ссылаясь на Будду и более поздние источники различных буддийских школ, утверждает достижение первой дхъяны как основы личного освобождения (состояние, подобное осознаваемому глубокому сну, полная внутренняя абсорбция), исключительную редкость этого достижения в наше время как в максимальной форме (24 часа), так и в ограниченной (4 часа). Как основу для дальнейшей практики випассаны. Он учит шаматхе 30 лет и полагает, что одной из причин исключительной редкости такой практики является отсутствие условий для нее 




> The current marginalization of shamatha may also be due in part to the recognition that the necessary prerequisites are almost nowhere to be found in today’s world. Why encourage people to sow a crop in unfertile soil? This highlights the urgent need to create opportunities where authentic training in shamatha is offered, to develop retreat centers that provide low-cost, suitable accommodations for those seeking to practice for months or years in order to achieve shamatha, and to procure financial support for those dedicating themselves to such single-pointed practice.
> 
> If such opportunities become available to serious meditators, we will soon find ourselves in a world where numerous practitioners accomplish shamatha and, with this foundation, go on to authentic, lasting realizations that profoundly and irreversibly transform and liberate the mind of its afflictions and obscurations. In turn,  these practitioners could, for the first time, shed light on the gaping blind spot at the center of modernity: our understanding  of consciousness.


которые он по сути и намерен создать в своих СО.

----------

Алексей Е (26.11.2010)

----------


## Zom

Уоллесу неплохо было бы поизучать Канон, чтобы понять что из себя представляют условия для достижения правильного сосредоточения (т.е. джхан). В суттах это многократно описывается, и это не внешние условия, а внутренние. Только когда тщательно развиты все факторы Благородного Восьмеричного Пути - только тогда может быть достигнута джхана - и не раньше этого.

У меня переведена отличная сутта, как раз это описывающая. Но пока её не выложил. Там объясняется, что предварительная работа (предшествующая джхане) подобна выстраиванию прочной и мощной крепости - с толстыми стенами, глубоким рвом, множеством солдат и офицеров и т.д. И затем все детали этой аналогии поясняются (что означает ров, что означают солдаты и т.д.). И начинается всё в первую очередь с взращивания веры в Три Драгоценности.

Сутта превосходная, думаю в самое ближайшее время опубликую.

----------

Нея (22.11.2010)

----------


## Юрий К.

Отличная идея - публикуйте!

Но при этом не стоит давать оценки тому, чего вы просто не знаете. Вы не знаете, что знает Уоллес о внутренних условиях, т.к. не прочитали даже ту статью, на которую я сослался в предыдущем посте. Не говоря уже о его других работах по шаматхе  :Smilie:

----------

Echo (22.11.2010), Сергей Хос (23.11.2010)

----------


## Aion

Известный физик насчитал во Вселенной много Больших взрывов

----------


## Юрий К.

В Индии состоялась первая конференция под эгидой института «Ум и жизнь»
23-11-2010, 18:54 




> Конференции под эгидой института «Ум и жизнь», объединяющие ученых, философов и созерцателей в их стремлении понять, что такое человеческий ум и какова польза созерцательных практик, продолжаются с 1987 года. До последнего времени заседания в основном происходили в США, в Индии в Дхарамсале, где расположена резиденция Его Святейшества Далай-ламы, а также в Европе. В конце ноября 2010 года руководство института «Ум и жизнь» приняло решение провести первую публичную встречу в Азии с привлечением индийских ученых, которые не участвовали во встречах в Дхарамсале.
> 
> Участники предыдущих конференций сосредотачивали свое внимание на исследовании позитивного влияния буддийских созерцательных практик. Двадцать вторая конференция, состоявшаяся с 20 по 23 ноября в India Habitat Center в Нью-Дели, стала воплощением желания Его Святейшества Далай-ламы, высказавшегося в пользу проведения новой встречи в азиатской стране, предпочтительно в Индии с ее богатейшими философскими традициями, а также созерцательными практиками, существовавшими здесь с древних времен.


...




> Его Святейшество Далай-лама затем кратко остановился на уникальных случаях посмертной медитации (тукдам). После клинически зафиксированного факта смерти тела некоторых практикующих тибетскую форму буддизма сохраняют свежесть на протяжении 2-3 недель, что указывает на присутствие в теле, после остановки сердца и кровообращения, более тонкой формы сознания. Три таких случая было недавно зафиксировано в тибетских буддийских монастырях на юге Индии. По словам доктора Зингера, науке еще предстоит найти объяснение этому феномену.
> 
> Его Святейшество подчеркнул, что наука до последнего времени уделяла больше внимания исследованию явлений внешнего порядка в отличие от восточных традиций, которые веками исследовали внутренний мир человека. Необходимо тесное сотрудничество между учеными и последователями созерцательных практик, если мы хотим добиться полноты научного знания, добавил Далай-лама.


...




> На четвертой сессии Его Святейшество обсудил основополагающие практики йоги и джайнизма с Муни Махендрой Кумаром, разносторонним философом-джайном, изучавшим физику, математику, биологию, философию, психологию, парапсихологию, историю и медитацию, и владеющим множеством языков. Изложив основные моменты созерцательных практик джайнизма, Муши Махендра Кумар также представил некоторые эмпирические доказательства позитивного влияния выполнения медитации «прекша» (искусство жизни), которая в настоящее время применяется в 10 тысячах школ Индии, на эмоциональное, ментальное и физическое развитие личности.



На MLI XXII

Йогические и буддийские техники тренировки ума и развития сострадания. Беседа Далай-ламы с Б.К.С.Айенгаром
22-11-2010, 08:51




> Б.К.С.Айенгар отметил, что существует некоторое сходство в подходах между индийской традицией йоги и тибетским буддизмом, и потому обеим традициям следует сотрудничать в поиске общего пути на благо человечества.


Айенгару 93 года!  :Smilie:

----------

Aion (25.11.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Отличная идея - публикуйте!
> Но при этом не стоит давать оценки тому, чего вы просто не знаете. Вы не знаете, что знает Уоллес о внутренних условиях, т.к. не прочитали даже ту статью, на которую я сослался в предыдущем посте. Не говоря уже о его других работах по шаматхе


Статью прочитал. Да, он немного затрагивает внутренние условия, но такое ощущение, что ставит акцент именно на внешних. Мол, нет в мире центров, где можно было бы долго практиковать. Странные вещи он говорит - поезжайте в любую традиционную страну Тхеравады - и найдёте десятки таких центров в каждой - если не больше. 

Ну и опять же тема предварительной практики раскрыта слабовато. Именно на ней стоило сделать в статьей самый большой упор. И к тому же сообщить, что это не просто практика нравственности, а все 7 факторов Пути - практически совершенстве развитые - являются предварительным условием для достижения джханы. У него же просто упоминается что нужно жить просто и нравственно, с хорошими друзьями. Это да, но это не всё. Также не упоминается, что для уединённой и простой жизни - как он советует - уже должен быть полный порядок в голове, мало негативных качеств, много позитивных, плюс Правильные Взгляды. Это опять-таки пратика Благородного Восьмеричного Пути - которую следует осуществлять ДО ухода в длительные ретриты.

Но в целом со статьёй согласен - по тем пунктам, где он объясняет, что практика Сосредоточения в наше время сильно маргинализирована (практически никто её не практикует и не ставит на ней акцент), причём во всех буддийских традициях, хотя везде она является незаменимой и архи-важной. Также очень правильно сказано, что випассана как методика достижения глубоких прозрений должна осуществляться именно после достижения джханы, а не до. А до этого - многие "понимания" - это лишь набор концептуальных идей, и всегда будет оставаться именно таковым. 

Также согласен с тем, что в мире единицы тех, кто достиг хотя бы 1 джханы - несмотря на годы и десятилетия практики медитации (что на самом деле не удивительно, ведь подход изначально неправильный - о чём я постоянно говорю). Этой же точки зрения придерживаются и ряд практикующих тхеравадинских учителей-монахов.

----------

Алексей Е (26.11.2010)

----------


## Юрий К.

Я всегда был уверен в том, что баоисты не безнадежны.  :Smilie: 




> о великом Пенроузе и Гурзадяне


  :Smilie: 

Сообщение об этой совместной работе на сайте Ереванского физинститута с совместной же фоткой Гурзадяна и Пенроуза (через несколько дней новость уйдет с главной страницы  архив, более солидных публикаций, т.е. в рецензируемых физжурналах, пока, по-видимому, нет). 

На встрече физиков с ЕСДЛ  шли жаркие дебаты о циклической модели Вселенной, физики во главе с Антоном Цейлингером стояли насмерть, утверждая, что это чистая спекуляция, которой нет никаких экспериментальных подтверждений. В результате было предложено отложить обсуждение вопроса лет на 20. Если результат Пенроуза-Гурзадяна будет хотя бы отчасти признан академическими физсообществами, то, имхо, не неразумно ожидать отклика и на встречах ученых с ЕСДЛ

Еще о MLI XXII
А. П. Дж. Абдул Калам: Созерцательная наука дополняет современную науку




> 20 ноября бывший президент Индии Абдул Калам принял участие в диалоге с Далай-ламой и профессором Вольфом Зингером, известным нейробиологом и директором Института по исследованию мозга им. Макса Планка (Франкфурт) об общественной важности научных открытий и созерцательных практик, особенно тех, которые зародились и получили развитие в Индии.



P.S. Будет ли какой-то структурно-конкретный результат от этой конференции, в смысле сотрудничества центров, традиций, ученых с публикациями результатов в рецензируемых научных журналах или все закончится общими декларациями?...

----------


## Вантус

> Известный физик насчитал во Вселенной много Больших взрывов


А также, недавно сенсация: помоечные мухи выходили подкидыша. Интересно, а почему авторы не опубликовали результат ни в каком солидном журнале?

----------


## Вантус

> Ну и опять же тема предварительной практики раскрыта слабовато. Именно на ней стоило сделать в статьей самый большой упор. И к тому же сообщить, что это не просто практика нравственности, а все 7 факторов Пути - практически совершенстве развитые - являются предварительным условием для достижения джханы.


А я так слышал, что и тхиртхики достигают дхьян. Иначе как бы арупадхату заполнялось?

----------


## До

> А я так слышал, что и тхиртхики достигают дхьян. Иначе как бы арупадхату заполнялось?


В одну трубу втекает, в другую вытекает.

----------


## Юрий К.

> А я так слышал, что и тхиртхики достигают дхьян. Иначе как бы арупадхату заполнялось?


Рупадхату тоже тхиртики заполнили?

----------


## Aion

> А я так слышал, что и тхиртхики достигают дхьян.


Скорее, "пратьекабхумеры":


> *II. 3.1.1. Опустошение мировой системы освобождением ее от обитателей*
> 
> В период уничтожения несчастливые миры, начиная с миров ада, опустошаются. Боги и люди достигают состояния дхьяны и рождаются в мире форм. По мере того как миры опустошаются, освобождаясь от обитателей, [существа] низших миров перемещаются выше.
> 
> Когда период пребывания подходит к концу и начинается период разрушения, все обитатели мира ада, исчерпавшие причины [для переживания ада], переходят в более высокие миры. Те же, кто не исчерпал таких причин, остаются и испытывают страдания, когда этот мир разрушается. В итоге они перемещаются и рождаются в аду другого мира. Ни одно существо не рождается снова в адах этого мира, таким образом ады опустошаются. Это знаменует начало процесса разрушения; затем так же опустошаются главные обиталища голодных духов и животных.
> 
> Далее один человек страны Джамбу благодаря собственным неотъемлемым качествам достигает второго уровня дхьяны и остается в этом состоянии. Затем, выходя [из этой дхьяны], он говорит: «Вот блаженство и радость, пришедшие вследствие уединения*!» Его слова мгновенно наполняют страну Джамбу. Услышав эти слова, другие сразу же начинают следовать той же практике, достигают второго уровня дхьяны и рождаются среди богов Ясного Света.
> 
> Когда в стране Джамбу больше не остается ни единого человека, ту же самую перемену переживают обитатели восточного континента, Царственное Тело, и западного континента, Щедрая Корова. Те, что живут на континенте Неприятный Звук, рождаются на небесах Тридцати Трех. С людьми, населяющими острова, происходит то же самое, что и с людьми ближайшего к ним континента. Так опустошается мир людей. Затем один из богов провозглашает путь достижения второго уровня дхьяны, и постепенно [боги, стоящие ниже второго уровня] достигают более высоких уровней и рождаются в мире форм. После этого, осваивая все более высокие дхьяны, они переходят с более низких уровней на более высокие. Когда в небесной обители Чистая и ниже не останется ни единого существа, завершается разрушение — (опустошение) от обитателей.
> ...

----------


## Вантус

> Рупадхату тоже тхиртики заполнили?


Вне всякого сомнения. Известно ведь, что именно достижение дхьян и вызывает рождение в рупа и арупадхату. Эти миры непусты даже в кальпы, в которых нет Будды, и жители этих миров, как правило, не следуют дхарме (см. Ламрим Цонкапы). Да в Ламриме напрямую и указывается в 4-том томе, что тхиртхики достигают дхьян.

----------


## Zom

> А я так слышал, что и тхиртхики достигают дхьян. Иначе как бы арупадхату заполнялось?


Достигают. И они, кстати, очень близки к просветлению.

----------


## Вантус

> Достигают. И они, кстати, очень близки к просветлению.


Соответственно, нет нужды практиковать все элементы восьмеричного пути для достижения дхьян.

----------


## Zom

Есть такая нужда - и в суттах Будда это многократно подчёркивает.

----------


## Вантус

> Есть такая нужда - и в суттах Будда это многократно подчёркивает.


Думаю, что имеется в виду не достижение дхьян как самоцель, а достижение дхьян для искоренения загрязненных дхарм из потока сознания. Сами же по себе дхьяны достигаются и не-буддистами.

----------


## Zom

> Думаю, что имеется в виду не достижение дхьян как самоцель, а достижение дхьян для искоренения загрязненных дхарм из потока сознания. Сами же по себе дхьяны достигаются и не-буддистами.


Да, всё верно.

----------


## Ниэллон

Дамы и господа, пишу небольшую научную работу о влиянии "Медитативно-релаксационных мероприятий на индекс личностной тревожности человека" (На примере наших собственных буддийских практик, разумеется). Иными словами, "Научное подтверждение полезности буддийских практик для снятия стресса". Однако покамест нет технической возможности снять ЭЭГ и другие физиологические показатели у испытуемых до и после медитации (Температура, пульс и давление - не в счёт).

Так что если кто-то навскидку может дать ссылки на научные исследования буддизма именно с точки зрения влияния на физиологию - беде благодарен. Мангалам!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Юрий К.

Полистайте эту тему.  :Smilie: 

Вот одно из недавних открытий по ЭЭГ (но не по стрессу, монахи с опытом медитации в десятки тысяч часов)

Long-term meditators self-induce high-amplitude gamma synchrony during mental practice

Самая же модная тема на Западе не ЭЭГ и стресс, а нейропластичность (от медитации "мозги пухнут", т.е. соответствующие области мозга становятся толще  :Smilie:  ), пионерка по медитации - Сара Лазар, скоро выйдет ее статья по росту концентрации (!) серого вещества в рабочих областях медитирующих (предполагаю, что даже не монахов, а мирян, хотя точно не знаю, но с толщиной - это работа с мирянами). Опять же совсем недавняя работа по теломеразе, т.е. влияние медитации на клеточный механизм старения (на предыдущей странице или перед ней есть ссылка). Причину, по которой начинают работать такие механизмы (там в авторах лауреат нобелевки по физиологии), ученые предполагают в том, что практики шаматхи ну очень хорошо себя чувствуют во время медитации, поэтому даже их макромолекулы вместе с ними радуются и хотят дольше жить.  :Smilie: 

По стрессу - это целая школа и международное движение. Ключевые слова Mindfulness Based Stress Reduction (MBSR), лидер - J. Kabat-Zinn. 30 лет работы, международное признание (море литературы), гранты от NIH, посмотрите в теме, в гугле, Wikipedia (его база медшкола в Массачусетском институте) и на сайте института ЕСДЛ (это один из международных лидеров-координаторов научных исследований буддийских медитаций, Кабат-Зинн в совете директоров) Канадская психоонколог Linda Carlson (см в теме) и не только она успешно применяет программу MBSR (практика техники внимательности - техника медитации) в онкологии (рассказывала об этом ЕСДЛ на конференции, см в теме). Она показала, что эта практика усиливает иммунитет.

----------

Алексей Е (14.02.2011), Шагдар (31.10.2011)

----------


## AndyZ

> Дамы и господа, пишу небольшую научную работу о влиянии "Медитативно-релаксационных мероприятий на индекс личностной тревожности человека" (На примере наших собственных буддийских практик, разумеется). Иными словами, "Научное подтверждение полезности буддийских практик для снятия стресса". Однако покамест нет технической возможности снять ЭЭГ и другие физиологические показатели у испытуемых до и после медитации (Температура, пульс и давление - не в счёт).
> 
> Так что если кто-то навскидку может дать ссылки на научные исследования буддизма именно с точки зрения влияния на физиологию - беде благодарен. Мангалам!


Не совсем научные труды, но все же.
http://www.crystalinks.com/medbrain.html
Есть много книг на английском, но тоже больше популярная литература.
Вот, например.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Buddhas-Brai...ref=pd_sim_b_4

----------

Шагдар (31.10.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Достигают. И они, кстати, очень близки к просветлению.


И не просто близки, а находятся в перманентном состоянии асимптотического приближения к нему :Wink:

----------

Zom (01.12.2010)

----------


## Юрий К.

Теперь осталось вспомнить кратковременную нетленку, которая есть и которую высоко ценят и тхиртики (например, православные) и, скажем, тхеравадины, а также сообразить, что в этом состоянии у людей выбора, скорее всего, просто нет (т.е. форма соответствует содержанию) и тогда асимптотическое приближение обретет свой "физсмысл". 

Слов разных ну очень много ("они" - тхиртики и сильно омраченные, а "мы" совсем наоборот), а по этому объективно наблюдаемому результату такой же разницы совсем не видно.  :Smilie:

----------


## Zom

> Слов разных ну очень много ("они" - тхиртики и сильно омраченные, а "мы" совсем наоборот), а по этому объективно наблюдаемому результату такой же разницы совсем не видно.


Откуда вы взяли "сильно омрачённые"? Когда Будда собирался учить Дхамме, то *все* были тхиртиками. Однако у многих из них было мало пыли в глазах. Они и достигли просветления очень быстро, выслушав Будду.

----------


## Аминадав

> Так что если кто-то навскидку может дать ссылки на научные исследования буддизма именно с точки зрения влияния на физиологию - беде благодарен. Мангалам!


Вот книга-библиография по этой тематике (сейчас продается с дополнением от 2003 года):
http://books.google.com/books?id=ZE95AAAAMAAJ

Правда, дороговатая.

----------

Шагдар (31.10.2011)

----------


## Юрий К.

Dalailama.ru 23.12.2010:  «Ничего страшного. Может наука убить религию или нет, это мне еще нужно проверить!» - подумал ЕСДЛ. «И так начались встречи и обсуждения с учеными. «И вместо убийцы, наука оказалась нашим соратником», - сказал он.»

Его Святейшество Далай-лама открыл международную конференцию «Наука, духовность и образование» в Гангтоке (Сикким)

«Конференция продлилась три дня. С докладами выступили Алан Уоллес, основатель и президент «Института изучения сознания» в Санта Барбаре и нейробиолог Висконсинского университета Ричард Дэвидсон.»

----------

Шагдар (31.10.2011)

----------


## Юрий К.

Еще одна газетная статья (18 ноября 2010) по результатам Shamatha Project (забавное название, правда, искажающее исследованную практику медитации)

New Meditation Research: Putting the 'Om' in 'Chromosome'

Интересно о причинах реакции организма на молекулярном уровне, свидетельствующей о замедлении старения




> The scientists emphasize that meditation does not lead directly to cellular health and longevity. Instead, the practice appears to give people an increased sense of meaning and purpose in life, which in turn leads to an increased sense of control over their lives and to less negative emotion. This cascade of emotional and psychological changes is what regulates the levels of telomerase, the anti-aging enzyme.


Оригинал соответствующей научной статьи есть на сайте Clifford D. Saron (со-автор)

Intensive meditation training, immune cell telomerase activity, and psychological mediators

Получается, что лауреат нобелевки по теломеразе со товарищи считают, что ежели у жизни есть смысл и цель, то и теломераза под нее подстраивается, и жизнь, соответственно, удлинняется.  :Smilie:  (Буддийская медитация - частный случай этого общего утверждения, как я понял  :Smilie:  )

----------


## Юрий К.

Новостей по католическому проекту "Радужное тело"" не видно, однако есть старое интервью монсеньера Тисо, которое проясняет то, как он понимает сравнение радужного тела и христианского воскресения (ссылка, похоже, стабильна)

The Tibetan Rainbow Body & the Christian Resurrection

(The following article is a summary of a talk given by Fr. Francis Tiso at Mercy Center and posted on the internet in "Stirrings.")





> Fr. Francis encountered writings of early fathers of the Christian church and in the early Buddhist canon that described humans as originally beings of light. He says that this and the Tibetan experiences suggest that the doctrine of resurrection of the body might refer not to a fleshly but a luminous reality, an interpretation that agrees more with the descriptions in I and II Corinthians. He said that the Rainbow Body shows the possibilities inherent in the human body, which seems to be a distillation apparatus into which all the energies of the universe flow in the direction of enlightenment.

----------


## Chhyu Dorje

Начиная примерно с 1997 года, в научной печати появляется все больше статей, посвященных этому странному вопросу. 

Первым, кто заинтересовался «бездействующим мозгом», был американский исследователь Соколов, который в 1950-е годы измерял количество кислорода, потребляемого мозгом человека при решении определенных задач (в его опыте это были арифметические действия), а также в состоянии расслабленности, с закрытыми глазами. Несмотря на грубость методики, Соколову удалось выявить некий парадокс: оказалось, что «бездействующий» мозг потреблял больше энергии, чем мозг, «работающий» над определенной задачей. 

Эта непонятная активность бездействующего мозга долгое время оставалась загадкой, пока в 2001 году ею не занялись два нейролога из Медицинской школы Вашингтонского университета (США), Райхле и Шульман, которые применили для исследования новый метод сканирования функционирующего мозга, так называемый ПЭТ, или позитронно-эмиссионную томографию. В этом методе активные участки мозга выявляются с помощью введения в кровь биологических молекул, например глюкозы, помеченных короткоживущими радиоактивными атомами. При распаде атомы испускают позитроны, улавливаемые специальными приборами; места скопления этих частиц соответствуют наибольшему потреблению глюкозы, то есть наибольшей активности. 

Исследования Райхле и Шульмана были вызваны желанием разобраться в давнем споре нейрологов — что является главным в работе нашего мозга. По мнению одних, мозг в основном отвечает на сиюминутные импульсы окружающей среды, то есть его основная деятельность рефлекторна; по мнению других, она рефлексивна, то есть мозг занят главным образом собственной внутренней жизнью, обрабатывая имеющуюся у него информацию с целью интерпретировать импульсы среды, ответить на них и по возможности даже предсказать. Располагая возможностью «увидеть», где и как потребляется в мозгу энергия (поступающая в виде глюкозы), Райхле и Шульман задумали решить этот вопрос «энергетически». 

Результаты оказались неожиданными. Вообще, как известно, мозг, составляя всего 2% от веса нашего тела, потребляет 20% энергии, поступающей в организм, что поразительно много. На какую же работу идет эта огромная (в масштабах тела) энергия? Данные томографии показали, что от 60 до 80% идет на «разговоры» нейронов друг с другом или с поддерживающими клетками, то есть на ту самую «внутреннюю» работу мозга, тогда как на сиюминутные требования внешней среды (решение конкретных задач, в том числе и то, что мы называем «размышлением», например, при выполнении каких-нибудь логических, арифметических и т.п. операций) уходит от 0,5 до 1,0%! 

На что же расходуется эта «темная энергия мозга», как назвал ее Райхле? Что представляет собой та «внутренняя» работа мозга, которая нуждается в такой большой энергии? Судя по этим энергетическим затратам, она явно не сводится к хаотическому циркулированию каких-то отрывочных и малосодержательных сигналов по нервным сетям, так сказать, к «потоку сознания», «грезам наяву». Чтобы расшифровать эти загадочные мозговые процессы, Райхле и Шульман решили сравнить результаты сканирования мозга при решении им конкретных задач и в состоянии предельного отсутствия внешних импульсов и задач, при полной расслабленности и к тому же с закрытыми глазами. Оказалось, что во втором случае — в состоянии, так сказать, «полного безделья» — в мозгу на самом деле активизированы определенные участки, причем всегда одни и те же, образующие связную полосу, идущую через кору левого полушария спереди назад. Эти участки «вспыхивали активностью», как только мозг отключался от решения каких-либо конкретных задач или даже просто «глазения», и гасли, когда он возвращался к этой «сознательной» деятельности. Иными словами, как только мозг переставали «отвлекать» внешними импульсами или задачами, он тотчас возвращался к своему основному, так сказать, «базисному» состоянию работы над чем-то «своим». 

По аналогии с базисным состоянием компьютера и других сложных систем, Райхле и Шульман назвали это состояние мозга «дефолтным» (default mode), а самую активную в этом состоянии полосу коры — дефолтной нервной сетью (default network). Как показали измерения, эта сеть в момент своей активности потребляла (на каждый грамм своего веса) на 30% больше кислорода, чем другие участки мозга в то же время. Оказалось, далее, что дефолтная сеть включает как раз те участки мозга, которые, судя по прежним данным, связаны со всем тем, что задевает нас лично, относится к нашему «я», вызывает те или иные персональные эмоции. 

С другой стороны, выяснилось, что в состоянии дефолта эта сеть непрерывно «общается» (то есть обменивается нервными сигналами) с гиппокампом — тем мозговым ядром, которое, как давно уже установлено, отвечает за оперативное (временное) хранение воспоминаний о недавно пережитых нами эпизодах и событиях (эти воспоминания называются эпизодической или еще автобиографической памятью, чтобы отличить их от воспоминаний об абстрактных фактах или понятиях). 

Сопоставляя все эти результаты,исследователи «дефолта» заключили, что в то время, когда мозг, по видимости, не занят ничем, он в действительности весьма занят и не просто беспорядочным и лениво текущим «потоком сознания», а высоко организованной (не случайно на это требуется повышенная энергия) деятельностью по обработке недавно полученного опыта. И это не формально логическая его организация, а глубоко субъективная обработка применительно к нашему «я», процеженная через наше персональное восприятие, то есть что-то вроде сортировки и эмоциональной оценки того, что каждое из этих воспоминаний означает для нашего «я» — хорошо это, плохо и так далее и непрестанное комбинирование всех этих уже «эмоционально помеченных» воспоминаний друг с другом во все новых и новых возможных сочетаниях. 

Такая обработка любой приходящей извне информации, несомненно, должна помогать мозгу находить решения различных задач, включая реакции на различные возможные ситуации в будущем. Иными словами, работа дефолтной нервной сети наверняка должна содержать также нечто вроде репетиций возможного будущего. Комбинируя и примеряя на наше «я» различную информацию, получаемую из оперативной памяти гиппокампа, дефолтная нервная система создает — и оценивает — различные возможные сценарии будущего и тем самым приготовляет нас к нему. По словам Райхле, дефолтная нервная сеть выполняет функции «бодрствующего часового», постоянно озирающего как горизонт внешнего мира, так и мир нашего «я», чтобы приготовить нас к возможному будущему на основании нашего прежнего опыта. «Мозг, — говорит Райхле, — занят в основном предсказанием, и на это уходит главная часть его энергии». 

Не стоит и говорить, насколько эта работа важна для выживания, и, возможно, именно потому мозг занимается ею все свое «свободное» время, как только сознание освобождает его от решения конкретных задач и своего прямого надзора. Впрочем, по мнению исследователей, «между состоянием «дефолта» и сознанием наверняка существует непрерывная и двухсторонняя связь». Сознание каким-то образом получает доступ к результатам обработки личного опыта, проделанной дефолтной нервной сетью помимо его, сознания, участия, и использует эти результаты в своих целях. Наверно, именно о таком внезапном появлении в нашем сознании результатов деятельности «дефолтного» («бессознательного») мозга мы и говорим, что «ответ (на какой-нибудь мучивший нас вопрос) как будто выскочил из головы». В этой связи вспоминается замечательное предвидение великого американского психолога Уильяма Джеймса, который еще в 1890 году писал, как об «основном законе восприятия», что «в то время как одна часть наших восприятий приходит к нам от органов чувств, другая (и, может быть, главная часть) приходит, фигурально выражаясь, «из нашей головы». 

Последующие исследования расширили представления науки об этом замечательном феномене «деятельности бездеятельного мозга». В 2003 году было обнаружено, что состояние дефолта сопровождается необычными ритмичными флуктуациями нервной активности — своего рода медленными (с периодом 10 — 20 секунд) волнами, которые затрагивают в основном только дефолтную нервную сеть, как бы «сшивая» ее воедино. Эти медленные волны дефолта весьма напоминали те волны, которые прокатываются в мозгу во время первой стадии сна. Еще больше это сходство дефолта и раннего сна выявилось в новых работах, в которых выявилось, что эти волны имеют место в мозгу анестезированных обезьян и у усыпленных людей. 

Все это может означать, что сон на его ранней стадии — это разновидность дефолтного состояния, когда дефолтная нервная сеть совершает обычную для нее работу по перебору и «сортировке» полученной за день информации в соответствии с ее субъективной важностью. В случае подтверждения такая гипотеза может усилить позиции тех исследователей сна, которые давно подозревали, что его главной (и жизненно важной) функцией является обработка и закрепление дневной информации, а также «репетиции» возможного будущего. 

Источник: "Знание - Сила"
inauka.ru
Леонид КРАЙНОВ

----------

Pavel (13.02.2011), Алексей Е (13.02.2011), Денис Евгеньев (13.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (13.02.2011), Шагдар (31.10.2011)

----------


## Pavel

> Получается, что лауреат нобелевки по теломеразе со товарищи считают, что ежели у жизни есть смысл и цель, то и теломераза под нее подстраивается, и жизнь, соответственно, удлинняется.  (Буддийская медитация - частный случай этого общего утверждения, как я понял  )


Есть еще несколько вариантов удлиннения продолжительности жизни. Вот только два из них: 1) увеличение продолжительности сна ведет к увеличению продолжительности жизни; 2) в неволе дикие животные при соответствующем уходе обычно живут существенно дольше, чем в дикой природе. Есть о чем подумать.

----------


## Алексей Е

> Ученые из Центра астрофизических исследований в лаборатории имени ферми (Fermilab) сегодня работают над созданием устройства «голометр» (Holometer), с помощью которого они смогут опровергнуть все, что человечество сейчас знает о Вселенной.
> 
> *НАШ МИР-ПРОЕКЦИЯ*
> 
> С помощью устройства «Голометр» специалисты надеются доказать или опровергнуть безумное предположение о том, что трехмерной Вселенной в таком виде, как мы ее знаем, просто не существует, будучи ничем иным, как своеобразной голограммой. Другими словами, окружающая реальность — иллюзия и не более того.


БОМБА ДЛЯ ВСЕЛЕННОЙ

Прочел, по ссылке Alfik интересную статью. 
Заключение к ней: 


> МНЕНИЕ ОПТИМИСТА
> 
> Психолог Джек Корнфилд, рассказывая о своей первой встрече с покойным ныне учителем тибетского буддизма Калу Ринпоче, вспоминает, что между ними состоялся такой диалог:
> 
> — Не могли бы вы мне изложить в нескольких фразах самую суть буддийских учений?
> 
> — Я бы мог это сделать, но вы не поверите мне, и чтоб понять, о чем я говорю, вам потребуется много лет.
> 
> — Все равно, объясните, пожалуйста, так хочется знать. Ответ Ринпоче был предельно краток:
> ...

----------

Денис Евгеньев (13.02.2011), Шагдар (31.10.2011)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> ... с помощью которого они смогут опровергнуть все, что человечество сейчас знает о Вселенной.


Доколе ж это будет продолжаться...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Pavel (14.02.2011), Алексей Е (13.02.2011)

----------


## Аминадав

С понедельника, 17 октября, в интернете можно будет смотреть заседания конференции института Далай-ламы Mind and Life Institute:
http://www.mindandlife.org/dialogues/ml23

----------

Georgiy (16.10.2011), Шагдар (31.10.2011)

----------

